# 07 Or 08, Which Is A Better Choice?



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Now that we have decided to go with a Sidney 30RLS, we have the option of going with the 2007 or the 2008 model.

Does anyone know of anything that might make one a better choice over the other?

We will save a little on the 07, but if I thought that they made some important improvements with the 08 we would lean toward that one. I did notice that the 07 comes with the Carrier A/C with remote and that the 08 does not. 
Any thoughts good or bad on the Carrier with remote or any other changes between years?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Generally speaking, the only bad thing I've noticed about the carrier brand with the remote is that it eats batteries pretty frequently. I've actually taken to removing the batteries from the remote when not in use. I think several others in this forum have as well.

Other than that, I can't speak intelligently about the differences in the floor plans. Sorry!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The only MAJOR thing that I could think of right off hand, would be the warranty. Is the 2007 a new 2007 that has never been titled? If so, then you would get the same warranty start date as the 2008. Therefore, the only difference that I could think of would be value depreciation of the 2007; as it is 1 model year old and in a few months would be 2. If the savings is significant enough, I'd say go with the 2007 and put the cash in your pocket for a few of the extras like vent covers, power jack and the like. We have only had one problem with our Carrier AC unit and that was due to the voltage protection system that the unit has. Once we reset the unit, it was good to go.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd go with the '07 if you could get it cheaper and it is "new." We save $1500 to go with an 06 over an 07. The difference in ours was the U dinette, but we bothe agreed it wasn't worth that much.


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, the 07 is new, and we will save a little money over the 08 but, I read somewhere in here that poeple were having problems with the Carrier A/C . When we were looking in another Outback model, an 08, I asked the dealer why the 07 had the A/C with remote and the 08 did not. He told me that Keystone had issues with the Carrier so they went with a different unit for 08.

Of course that story changes a little when we are looking at the 07.

Dave


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Keystone has extended their $1000 rebate on new 2007 models to February 29th so there is the possibility to save a bit more if you didn't already know about that. However, if Keystone has changed the material they used to make the cabinet frames/stiles in 2008, then I'd definitely go with the 2008. There are a few of us with 2007 (and possibly 2006) models that have had problems with the white plastic laminate shrinking, bubbling, and then peeling off. I have read about this problem happening on other manufacturers' brands that have the white cupboards as well.


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if the cabinet issue that jetjane brought up has been addressed on the 08 models?

Is that a common problem?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

HuckZito said:


> Yes, the 07 is new, and we will save a little money over the 08 but, I read somewhere in here that poeple were having problems with the Carrier A/C . When we were looking in another Outback model, an 08, I asked the dealer why the 07 had the A/C with remote and the 08 did not. He told me that Keystone had issues with the Carrier so they went with a different unit for 08.
> 
> Of course that story changes a little when we are looking at the 07.
> 
> Dave


Some people are going to have problems with any A/C they use - it's just a statistical reality. I've never had a problem with mine and my remote went two seasons before needing batteries. There is also a risk of being an "early adopter" - namely you'll be the guinea pig for the new product and only time will tell if you're better off.

Personally, I think it would just come down to the price and the warranty consequences if you're not going to be reselling. If you're going to sell it or trade in or up in a couple of years then you DEFINITELY want the 2008.


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

We have decided to go with the 2007 30RLS.
We should be picking it up next Mon.

I will keep you all posted and try to get up some pics.

Thanks to everyone for all the help! This is an awesome forum!

Dave


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

HuckZito said:


> We have decided to go with the 2007 30RLS.
> We should be picking it up next Mon.
> 
> I will keep you all posted and try to get up some pics.
> ...


Congrats on the new OB!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It sounds like this post may be a little late for Dave, but did I hear awhile back that all the new Outbacks (or maybe it was just the Sydney's) will come with flat panel TV's as standard equipment? Don't quote me on that, but it seems I saw or heard that somewhere.







Anybody else know or heard anything on this?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HuckZito (Jan 1, 2008)

I did see a couple of Sydneys on the dealer lot that had flat screens in them but can't remember if it was all of the 08's or just a few.

The cost of the TV won't make up for the 4 grand or more I'm saving on the 07.
I spoke to the Outback rep. for my area and he said that besides the A/C switching from a Carrier to a Dometic ( He said Carrier was just to hard too deal with for them ) and the slight change in exterior graphics there was no difference between the 07 and the 08.

So, between the $1000 rebate from Keystone and the price reduction from the dealer we decided to go with the 07.

We have a trip to Quartzite planned in a couple weeks, so we'll get to use it soon!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> It sounds like this post may be a little late for Dave, but did I hear awhile back that all the new Outbacks (or maybe it was just the Sydney's) will come with flat panel TV's as standard equipment? Don't quote me on that, but it seems I saw or heard that somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if they were standard equipment I would never go that route. Why would you finance a TV for 7-10 yrs rather than go to Sam's Club and pay $542 for a LCD flat screen HDTV Vizio with a fantastic picture. NEVER finance equipment you can pay for that is cheap. In the long run that TV will cost you several thousand dollars doing that.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new 30rls!

You made a great decision to go with the 2007 and save some hard earned money...Now you can go spend it all on fun stuff for your new Outback









Enjoy!


----------

